# Klipsch Reveals Updates to its X Series of Headphones (X20i, X12i, XR8i, X6i)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Klipsch recently announced an expansion of its X Series headphone lineup with four new models: X20i, X12i, XR8i, and X6i. Hitting price points ranging from $179 to $549, Klipsch has quite a few bases covered from a cost perspective, however the company is quick to point out that even their cheapest pair is far from an “entry model.” Today, we’ll take a quick-peek preview of what they have to offer.










_The X Series: X6i, XR8i, X12i, and X20i (left to right)._​
Headlining the new group is the flagship X20i headphone. Like the others, it’s an in-ear headphone design, however the X20i is crafted from injection-molded surgical-grade stainless steel; its exterior sports a black finish. Klipsch endowed the X20i with sound reproduction capabilities powered by a two-way dual armature design and a high-res “super tweeter.” With a sound described as “full and warm,” Klipsch claims the X20i is its most sonically appealing headphone ever created. Interchangeable cables (using a slick SSMCX twistable connections) and a leather carrying case are included.

The X20i has an MSRP of $549 and, like all new models, is available now.

The third generation X12i is priced at $349 and follows its predecessors' footsteps with aluminum construction and an emphasis on a small, lightweight, form factor. Its design includes the use of a ported and vented audiophile balanced armature driver that delivers classic tube amplifier sound and deep bass. Klipsch says it listened to customer feedback on previous models by including a newly designed tangle-resistant reference audio cable (exposed copper, see through jacket) paired with an improved microphone.

For $60 less (MSRP $279), the XR8i is a hybrid earbud system that emphasizes size. Klipsch has given this model a down-firing subwoofer to dig down deep into low frequencies; that’s where the size comes to play. The company is quick to point out that they endowed the XR8i with a comfortable fit and finish. Relying on a zinc die-cast housing, Klipsch employed an oval shape to the front housing to ensure a small-feel and sure-shot fit to the ear. A tapered bottom to the headphone gives the model a very sleek look.










_The XR8i, listing for $279._​

The X6i is the least expensive model of the bunch, hitting shelves with a suggested MSRP of $179. Klipsch says it designed the X6i to exceed last year’s X11i model’s sonic capabilities for nearly half the price. To do so, they gave it a single full-range armature. The armature’s orientation is flipped 45-degrees from previous model implementations, allowing the X6i to carry a super slim design factor. It’s available in both black and white finishes.

Head over to ww.Klipsch.com to find out more about their new headphone models and other product information.

_Image Credits: Klipsch_


----------

